# Silver



## DAN # (Jul 29, 2012)

what color to get bred for silver color in pigeons


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

DAN # said:


> what color to get bred for silver color in pigeons


*Hi Dan,In show birds silver is the delute of blue, so you need either a dllute blue (silver) or a blue cock that is carring the delute gene. Mate him to a blue hen.*GEORGE


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

O have a silver cock and I've only gotten one silver baby in tree years he is with a black hen tho ha ha


----------

